# Looking for rabbit hutch plans



## Mako22 (Jan 17, 2010)

I know this is the wrong forum but I figured some of you fella's might be into raising rabbits. I need plans or pics of free standing rabbit hutches as I am going to build one soon. I have used hanging cages in the past but this rabbitry is gonna be a small one (4 units) and so I need to build a stand alone hutch.

Here is my old set up.


----------

